# Projekt für die Schule (Java + MySQL)



## Schatti (24. Mai 2005)

Morgen,

ein Kumpel und ich müssen in der Schule ein Frontend mit Java erstellen! Die Aufgabe des Frontend liegt dabei, verschiedene Mysql-querries zu bearbeiten! 

Wir sind grad dabei eine Verbindung zu einem Mysql-Server zu bekommen. Das Suchen nach dem Fehler hier im Forum blieb ohne erfolg  

*Hier unser Code:*

```
package frontend;

import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.sql.*;
 
 /* <p>Title: </p>
 * <p>Description: </p>
 * <p>Copyright: Copyright (c) 2005</p>
 * <p>Company: </p>
 * @author not attributable
 * @version 1.0
 */

public class Db {
  public Db() {
  }

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    final String hostname = "localhost";
    final String port = "3306";
    final String dbname = "ithandel2";
    final String user = "root";
    final String password = "";
    String aus = null;

    Connection conn = null;

    try {
      System.out.println("* Treiber laden!");

      Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
      System.out.println("* Treiber geladen!");

      DriverManager.setLogWriter(new PrintWriter(System.out));
    }
    catch (Exception e) {
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
    try {

      System.out.println("* Verbindung aufbauen?");
      conn = DriverManager.getConnection(
          "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/ithandel2", "root", "");

      System.out.println("* Verbindung aufgebaut");

      Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();

      System.out.println("* Datenbank-Verbindung beenden");
      conn.close();
    }
    catch (SQLException sqle) {
      System.out.println("SQLException: " + sqle.getMessage());
      System.out.println("SQLState: " + sqle.getSQLState());
      System.out.println("VendorError: " + sqle.getErrorCode());
      sqle.printStackTrace();

    }

  }
}
```

*Fehlermeldung:*
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver

	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:199)

	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)

	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:274)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:302)

	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)* Treiber laden!



	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:141)

	at frontend.Db.main(Db.java:31)

java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver

	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:532)

	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)

	at frontend.Db.main(Db.java:42)

* Verbindung aufbauen?

SQLException: No suitable driver

SQLState: 08001

VendorError: 0



Ich hoffe ihr könnt uns weiterhelfen! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Du must den MySQL JDBC Treiber auch in den Classpath legen.
Starte mal deine Anwendung mit:
java -cp .;c:\path_to_mysql_jdbc_driver\your-mysql-jdbc-driver.jar frontend.DB

Gruß Tom


----------



## Schatti (24. Mai 2005)

Ok,

danke für deine Tip - hat geklappt!


----------



## skyUK (9. Juni 2006)

kannst du bitte den ganzen code ( mit verbesserung )zu mir schicken...ich bin java-anfaenger.

wie kann ich MySQL benutzen....muss ich etwas runterladen ?
am besten an meine email
morgen_kommt@yahoo.com

schreiben.

Danke


----------



## Christian Fein (10. Juni 2006)

Der ganze Code steht oben, unter *hier unser Code*.

Da Thomas den Tip gegeben hat den JDBC Treiber durch:
java -cp .;c:\path_to_mysql_jdbc_driver\your-mysql-jdbc-driver.jar frontend.DB
zu laden, ist es auch recht logisch das mann einen JDBC Treiber benötigt.

Diesen bekommt mann von mysql:
http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/j/3.1.html


----------

